# Purple Paph. taken 2 months to be half open.



## pappipaph (Oct 16, 2009)

His lebellum looks like it got sucked in. its not wilting or discoloration.
but the sepel is stuck and not lifting up and over!.

im so frustrated i tried less light, more light, humidity tray, kept moist, dry-out then water. 

he wont open. 

when i bought him he was in bloom, but his leaves looked like they were over watered. 

im just mad at a half open beautiful bloom.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 16, 2009)

pappipaph said:


> ...
> im just mad at a half open beautiful bloom.



maybe a picture would bring more info for the reader! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!! Yes, a picture would help more!!! Is it blooming for the first time???


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Where are you from? That's too bad, sometimes that happens & bellatulum can be somewhat cuppy anyway. Most newly purchased plants handle the change fine ......
but then there others that just don't! Is this a first time bloom? I'd snip the bud & let the plant put it's strength into growing!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 16, 2009)

Welcome from NYC!  Show us some photos!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 16, 2009)

Welcome to Slippertalk. Did you look at the roots? How do they look? You can usually tell whether the plant has been over or under watered by the health of the roots.


----------



## pappipaph (Oct 25, 2009)

ive just posted a few pics.


----------

